# Como utilizar el 74198?



## penacho (Jun 1, 2007)

Hola quiero hacer un contador ascedente y descendente a la vez, que cuente hasta el 30 y tenga la capacidad de restarse, me comentaron que se podia hacer con el 74198 pero no se si es verdad ya que no encuentro información de este chip ni su hoja de datos.


----------



## mpereira (Abr 18, 2008)

penacho dijo:
			
		

> Hola quiero hacer un contador ascedente y descendente a la vez, que cuente hasta el 30 y tenga la capacidad de restarse, me comentaron que se podia hacer con el 74198 pero no se si es verdad ya que no encuentro información de este chip ni su hoja de datos.



  Este es un desplazador de registro tipo universal de 8 bits, segun tengo entendido este IC ha sido descontinuado, pero aca puedes hallar información de su estructura 

http://www.tranzistoare.ro/datasheets/400/332202_DS.pdf


----------



## Mar123 (Ago 26, 2010)

Saludos, si es qeu esta descontinuado el 74198  alguien podria decirme como reemplazarlo??? O existe algun componente con otro nombre pero con la misma funcion? Espero su respuesta.


----------

